# New Hymer Owner



## Tommy Ogle (May 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, my wife and I have just agreed to buy a Hymer B534 off Ebay today. We have been looking for a couple of months at different Hymers and really like the layout of the 534. I have also just paid for full membership on here so hopefully I will get a good deal with AIB. I will need to sort out the POI download for Copilot on my Iphone but there is no great rush on that. I have no doubt I will be asking lots of questions over the next few months but the plan of my wife and I and our two dogs going away for weekends is about to be realised. 
Cheers
Tommy


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 3, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::have fun::camper::have fun::have fun:


----------



## Makzine (May 3, 2014)

Hello and :welcome: from another Hymer owner :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## NeilD (May 3, 2014)

You will love your van,ours is brilliant

Cheers Neil


----------



## ScamperVan (May 3, 2014)

Hi, and welcome. We're newbies to the 2 humans/2 dogs/Hymer layout but I have to say it's been fun all the way so far   :wacko:

Elaine & Aidan, Gizmo and Zak.


----------



## Tommy Ogle (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes. Our dogs have not been in the Hymer yet it should be fun.


----------



## exwindsurfer (May 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome:camper::have fun:


----------



## wendywo (May 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome we too are new Hymer owners loving it so far .....have fun loads of great people on here:welcome:


----------



## sasquatch (May 4, 2014)

Welcome from another Hymer believer!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GinaRon (May 4, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, ask the question and they will be answered is the motto of the kind  members on this site, happy and safe travelling  :wave:


----------



## hpold (May 4, 2014)

Hi and welcome from another old hymer fan 29 years old that is the van just enjoy the time on the road with it .


----------



## Tommy Ogle (May 4, 2014)

Ours is a young whipper snapper at 19, mind you I wish I was 19 and not 49


----------



## The laird (May 4, 2014)

*Hymers*

Hi also to you guys! We've a hymer 544 and find it great,the mutt also now agrees.find it brilliant for wild camping as we've been away three good trips and never touch a camp site yet,two weeks ago we went round fort William strontian,Newtonmore ,aviemore,loch ness,fort Augustus,tyndrum then home total cost £67 for diesel plus food which we would've had at home anyways.cannae whack it!,,,,,


----------



## Doodies (May 4, 2014)

*B534*

As a fellow 534 owner, welcome to the good life!


----------



## Doodies (May 4, 2014)

*534*

ps, our is the one in the youtube video, so any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## sylv warren (May 5, 2014)

*Hymer.*

Hello,  on our second Hymer, fabulous van.  Brilliant for wild camping. We just do not do sites at any cost, may be the odd car parking fee, or a donation in the National Trust box.  Have fun, see you on the road.


----------



## SteveMegaw (May 7, 2014)

*B534 Brilliant!!*

We (2 Adults plus 1 very excited Springer Spaniel) are just back from our first weekend away with our first ever MH, a year 2000 B534, bought in March this year. We all had the BEST time ever, especially Ruben the springer who had 24x7 company and enough walking to wear him out, which I think is near on impossible with a Springer!! The van was awesome and WildCamping is the only way to go. Enjoy as I know your dogs will.


----------



## Tommy Ogle (May 9, 2014)

My motorhome arrived today, loving it. The dogs are more excited than I am and we have only been on the drive 

Quick picture.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome! Nice van  :wave:


----------

